# Istanbul anyone....?



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Calling all the well travelled caffeine heads! Off for a week's holiday to Istanbul a week tomorrow  Anyone suggestions as to best places for 'authentic' Ibrik coffees or, should that be the unremitting sickly gloop I remember being served in my then local N London Cypriot barbers in the 70s, places to find something resembling the type of coffee everyone here likes to drink?

Any suggestions gratefully received so thanks in advance!

Ian


----------



## Scarab (May 11, 2013)

Head to any of the markets or any backstreet cafe for an authentic coffee, keep an eye on the tables, the authentic places (which is all of them really) will serve it with a glass of water on the side.

Apple tea is just as popular but much more tourist-ready and plenty of places trying to sell you cheap blends.

Just have wander and you'll find something good. They don't accept crappy coffee over there, even in the cheapest places.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Many of the local cafes behind the Bazaar serve authentic Turkish coffee made in a Cezve

There is lots of tea drunk as well.

Follow the locals (away from the tourist areas) and you'll come across some gems.

I was there in Nov 2012 and visited a nice western style coffee shop too.

It was called Brew Coffee Works https://www.facebook.com/BrewCoffeeworks


----------

